# Looking to make thin black lines



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Hallo everyone.
Need some advice on some makeup.
Gonna be doing a Día de Muertos makeup for my wife this year and its gonna consist of some pretty thin black lines.
Any advice on makeups to try?
I'd like to start some trial runs early.
I'm open to foundation suggestions to.
Need a nice white foundation that will except said black over it.
Thanks a lot,
Robert


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

For the thin black lines, I suggest using a liquid eyeliner. They're very popular right now and there are many available in any price range. The cheapest I've found was in Walmart, the brand was "elf", for a buck or two. I got it specifically for drawing lines for halloween makeup myself. For what you're using it for, try a dollar store if your WM doesn't carry it. The thickness of the lines is dependent on the pressure on the brush to make it thick or thin. Liquid eyeliner flows nicely and is concentrated in color more so than costume make up you get around this time of year, (my experience). Practice with it, you may like it for your project. Good luck!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ditto what Copchick said


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yep, Tina and Jan are right. Liquid eyeliner is lovely for fine black lines. I use the waterproof and it doesn't bleed into your other makeup.


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

If you don't care for that, there's also the jars of gel eyeliner. You can load the brush up with more product and get some pretty precise lines and it's less drippy. It can also be blended if you're quick.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll also vouch for the gel eyeliner - long lasting and water resistant. Just don't use the foam brush that tends to come with the gel. Get a fine tipped brush for better control (same is true of liquid eyeliner).


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for responding.

So liquid eyeliner it is.
That's what me lady had been telling me.

How about for the white foundation?
Any suggestions?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I always use Snazzaroo clown white in layers with Ben Nye neutral set (or you can use baby powder). Layer of white, powder it, layer of white, powder. Repeat until you get the desired effect. Doing it in layers like that also helps keep everything in place without smudging.


----------

